# RAN Crusher 8 (Work in Progress)



## Lothar (May 8, 2011)

Hi there!

I was given some photos so I would like to show them  

this will be my very first 8string guitar and also, first guitar with scale over 25,5"

spec:
scale: 28
construction:Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts
body:CRUSHER
body material: mahogany
top : american walnut
polish: other - Hand-rubbed Oil
headstock:CRUSHER
neck:Ovangkol (quartersawn)
neck type:Ran R8
widht at saddle:2 5/32 (55mm), 8-string
thickness at I / XII :20-22mm
fingerboard:heban macassar
fretsunlop 6100
Radius:20
saddle:GraphTech Black TUSQ
bridge:Hipshot Fixed 8-string
tuners:Schaller M6 blokowane
straplocks:Schaller
neck PU:EMG 808X
bridge PU:EMG 808X
pots:2 x volume
switch:3-way toggle



















little less than two more months till I'll have her in my hands 

cheers!
Lothar


----------



## Aerospace274 (May 8, 2011)

I'm looking at getting my own Ran Crusher! I'd have to customize a little (30.5" scale and alt pickups) but those things look very good!


----------



## oniduder (May 8, 2011)

ok you win!~


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2011)

Sick! BUT WHY EMG'S?!?!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

a 6'er of that with a floyd. 

you must post MASSIVE amounts of pics when it's finished!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Sick! BUT WHY EMG'S?!?!



pretty sure it's your only option on those base models.. 

but the upside of me generally playing 6's means a pickup swap will be feasible..


----------



## Aerospace274 (May 8, 2011)

Curt,
When you place your order you can customize -anything- according to the site, it just might take a little longer.
I'm not a huge fan of EMGs either but I hear 808X's are pretty snazzy as far as active pickups go.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Curt,
> When you place your order you can customize -anything- according to the site, it just might take a little longer.
> I'm not a huge fan of EMGs either but I hear 808X's are pretty snazzy as far as active pickups go.



I know you can do a custom option, and also it will cost more if you deviate from the EMG's on these ones.. or the way I understood it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful fingerboard!!

And, not to be a shankle, but the 2 times you said saddle in the OP, you probably meant nut.


----------



## Ishan (May 9, 2011)

Direct cut/paste from Ran website : "8-string: EMG 808/808 or Seymour Duncan Blackouts AHB-1S 8 set". So 808X? doesn't match what they say for a base option 
I'm waiting to see their fanned 8 as I realize that's what I'd like to have for my next 8, too much high strings tension on my Agile.


----------



## shogunate (May 9, 2011)

This model from them actually looks absolutely stunning. Only catch with RAN seems to be they have miscommunications sometimes about small details...... But here's to an awesome build


----------



## Scarpie (May 15, 2011)

Ishan said:


> I realize that's what I'd like to have for my next 8, too much high strings tension on my Agile.





Indeed, why fanned frets is my only option for ERG's.


----------



## Bouillestfu (May 15, 2011)

I DESPISE THAT HEADSTOCK WITH A PASSION! However that body is magnificent I love the cut-aways. Will you put in LEDs?


----------



## Lothar (Jun 7, 2011)

6 from the bottom is mine


----------



## Jakke (Jun 7, 2011)

the 2th, 4th or the 11th can be mine

Should be ready any day now


*Sorry for the thread hijack*


----------



## Lothar (Jun 8, 2011)

Grats! What spec is your 7string have?


----------



## Jakke (Jun 8, 2011)

Lothar said:


> Grats! What spec is your 7string have?



*Mahogany Body
*Mahogany Neck
*Macassar Ebony Fretboard (asked for an extra striped specimen)
*27" Scale Length
*SD SH-10 Fullshred Neck
*SD SH-10 Fullshred Bridge
*Push/Pull -> Coil Splits on all knobs
*A bit of black oil into the finish to make it less orange

-The rest standard as it says on the website


That walnut top seems killer, wish I'd taken something like that too!


----------



## Lothar (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. Im courious what would a full mahogany 7 string sound like.
Also nice move with that black oil.

I have some pics of mine fretboard, it has some beutiful stripes, I'll post it later.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 8, 2011)

It should be ready to the 10th 0f june, I'll link here to my NGD then


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 8, 2011)

hm, walnut top. this is gonna look delicious. can't wait!


----------



## Lothar (Jun 8, 2011)

Jakke said:


> It should be ready to the 10th 0f june, I'll link here to my NGD then



whoa dude  thats two days!


----------



## kmanick (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm very interested in seeing some these completed.


----------



## adrock (Jun 8, 2011)

kmanick said:


> I'm very interested in seeing some these completed.



that is exactly what i was going to say


----------



## Jakke (Jun 8, 2011)

Lothar said:


> whoa dude  thats two days!



Yeah


Plus about 5 days for shipping and a couple of days for Dariusz to recieve my 2nd payment





The wait is killing me!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

My apologies to OP, but I can't help myself (and I don't think this warrants a thread of it's own)!

I got my pictures from Dariusz today of the finished project, ready for shipping





































Again, sorry for posting a lot of pics.... But I'm so exited!

*EDIT* I will of course throw up an NGD/inspection here on SSO too as soon as I get it


----------



## Nublet (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't wait to read the NGD thread  Been looking at RAN guitars for a while but would like to read more threads about people getting playing them. Need to find someone close by with one!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Nublet said:


> Can't wait to read the NGD thread  Been looking at RAN guitars for a while but would like to read more threads about people getting playing them. Need to find someone close by with one!



Aim to please man, I hope it plays half as good as it looks, then it would be killer


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 16, 2011)

Lothar said:


> 6 from the bottom is mine


Dibs on the 1st and 3rd from bottom! 
Pshhhh, I wish I could afford a Ran. Once I pull up the money for a custom six, then seven (whether through a custom shop or built myself) I'm getting a Ran 8.

POST MOAR PICS BRO!!!!


----------



## Lothar (Jun 18, 2011)

Jakke said:


> My apologies to OP, but I can't help myself (and I don't think this warrants a thread of it's own)!
> 
> I got my pictures from Dariusz today of the finished project, ready for shipping
> 
> ...



Can't wait for Your NGD!

Also I have some bad news for me ;/
EMG 808x are late with shipping so they will not arive until 22 july...
But the worse part is that my american walnut top had a hidden flaw which was not visible until it was carved. So Dariusz from RAN said that he will be making a new body for my guitar. So now, im waiting till end of july


----------



## Lothar (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, my friend from polish sevenstring forum posted some pics of his RAN 8


















Ain't that pretty?


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 18, 2011)

Jakke said:


> My apologies to OP, but I can't help myself (and I don't think this warrants a thread of it's own)!
> 
> I got my pictures from Dariusz today of the finished project, ready for shipping
> 
> ...



Couldn't find any smaller pictures, huh? 

I really like those guitars of his. I have no reason to order one from the US, but if I were over there I would totally snap one up.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Couldn't find any smaller pictures, huh?
> 
> I really like those guitars of his. I have no reason to order one from the US, but if I were over there I would totally snap one up.



Yeah, I dunno what it's with me and small pics....


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2011)

Lothar said:


> Can't wait for Your NGD!
> 
> Also I have some bad news for me ;/
> EMG 808x are late with shipping so they will not arive until 22 july...
> But the worse part is that my american walnut top had a hidden flaw which was not visible until it was carved. So Dariusz from RAN said that he will be making a new body for my guitar. So now, im waiting till end of july



That sucks, the worst part is that neither Dariusz, nor you can really do something about it.....

But I'm looking forward to see the final product, the walnut seems to be killer!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 19, 2011)

OHMAHGAWD!!

The one with the maple neck/fingerboard is beautiful! Well, they both are, but that one hit the right spot for me.


----------



## Lothar (Jun 19, 2011)

Jakke said:


> That sucks, the worst part is that neither Dariusz, nor you can really do something about it.....
> 
> But I'm looking forward to see the final product, the walnut seems to be killer!



Yeah, that really sucks donkey balls.

anyway, here's a pic of the flaw, the dark spot on the bottom line.






My heart is broken when I see those beautiful walnut... that was the most gorgeous piece of wood from the top samples that I was given...


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2011)

That was a small crack, I couldn't have spotted it


----------



## Lothar (Jun 19, 2011)

Jakke said:


> That was a small crack, I couldn't have spotted it



Dariusz said that on the photos is quite ok but IRL its ugly and stands out so he admitted that making a new body will be the best move.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2011)

Lothar said:


> Dariusz said that on the photos is quite ok but IRL its ugly and stands out so he admitted that making a new body will be the best move.



Well, it was very nice of him to do it free of charge


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 19, 2011)

Can he send me that body?


----------



## Jontain (Jun 21, 2011)

That is such a nicely shaped guitar, big fan.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, NGD has arrived!

NGD, awesome Polish content!


----------



## Lothar (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, I post this before I read the NGD. Stoked.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thx for the link! Congrats!

Mine is supposed to be ready at end of this month.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 4, 2011)

New body. It's so gorgeous that I'm even a little happy that the old one had a glitch.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the diffirence after sanding.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 6, 2011)

I still want the "flawed" body.


----------



## skeels (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice- like the horns and the bevel on the body. Is it just me or are those necks wide for a seven?


----------



## Lothar (Jul 7, 2011)

skeels said:


> Very nice- like the horns and the bevel on the body. Is it just me or are those necks wide for a seven?



They would be to wide for a seven 

Mine will be an eight.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 15, 2011)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## adrock (Jul 15, 2011)

the new top is WAY better than the old one


----------



## Lothar (Jul 15, 2011)

adrock said:


> the new top is WAY better than the old one



Exactly. I'm happy that the previous one had that "glitch" )


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 15, 2011)

Seconded, it's beeaaauuuutiful


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 15, 2011)

wow thats really good looking!

it looks like the whole body is walnut, wasnt it supposed to be mahogany with a walnut top?


----------



## Lothar (Jul 16, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> wow thats really good looking!
> 
> it looks like the whole body is walnut, wasnt it supposed to be mahogany with a walnut top?



I changed the spec, forgot to mention it


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 17, 2011)

ahh nice, good choice! how much did they charge for changing to walnut?


----------



## Lothar (Jul 17, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> ahh nice, good choice! how much did they charge for changing to walnut?



I dont recall exactly but it was about ~100E.

Also mahogany is such a boring wood when it comes to aesthetics.
My first chocie was a spalted maple top but I had to back out when I heard how much it costs, unfortunately.

But, the next one I hope will be with spalted maple or with purple transparent color


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 17, 2011)

Lothar said:


> OM NOM NOM


 I quoted these just because they deserved to be posted again 

My reaction: HOLY FRAK!!!!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 18, 2011)

^awesome!


----------



## hswirlmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a wonderful guitar


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 21, 2011)

The new body's gorgeous. Good to see you're not running into problems with RAN.


----------



## 3amsleep (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Lothar (Jul 23, 2011)

3amsleep said:


>



Actually, that's the whole body  I decided to go with full walnut.


----------



## flo (Jul 23, 2011)

FUCK YEAH WALNUT!


----------



## Lothar (Jul 23, 2011)

ETA is 3 - 5 August. I'm starting to get anxious.


----------



## JB88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lothar said:


> ETA is 3 - 5 August. I'm starting to get anxious.



for mine (8 strings, walnut body, wenge neck, macassar ebony fretboard) is 8-11 August. I'm anxious too


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2011)

The more I look at Ran guitars the more I want one.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 24, 2011)

JB88 said:


> for mine (8 strings, walnut body, wenge neck, macassar ebony fretboard) is 8-11 August. I'm anxious too



What Pickups did You chose?


----------



## JB88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lothar said:


> What Pickups did You chose?



seymour duncan blackouts, i've had them on a schecter and they sounds great to me!!!!


----------



## Lothar (Jul 24, 2011)

JB88 said:


> seymour duncan blackouts, i've had them on a schecter and they sounds great to me!!!!



And what scale is Your crusher? Im really curious what is the diffirence betwen SD and emg 808x.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 24, 2011)

Lothar said:


> And what scale is Your crusher? Im really curious what is the diffirence betwen SD and emg 808x.



I would spontaniously say that Duncans are higher output, and have more of a midrange...


----------



## Lothar (Jul 24, 2011)

What I think is that lower output will help the lower sounds sound more accurate and in the face, than with a high output PU.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally prefer high output pickups, but that's just me.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm loving this thread. The increasing negative talk about Ran had me backing away from the idea of ever getting one. This is slowly changing my mind back. Now, to just save up the money to get one and deal with importing into the US.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 28, 2011)

Lothar said:


> What I think is that lower output will help the lower sounds sound more accurate and in the face, than with a high output PU.



Completely depends on the pickup wind. I also find that with actives the difference is a lot less noticeable than with passives. That said, on 8's, EMG's do seem to have more of a low end presence than Blackouts. 

On passives though, I'm a bit of a funny one. On one side, medium output pickups help a lot for clarity and tightening things up. I'm not that much a fan of standard high output pickups, but some ceramic magnet pickups can have a lot of low end punch while attaining an incredible amount of clarity; the BKP Warpig and the newest D-Activator 8's are good examples of that. In short, it highly depends on the magnet type and wind of a pickup, but for me;

Medium output-Alnico 5
High output-Ceramic


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 29, 2011)

What else to say then BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lothar (Aug 3, 2011)

TWO. MORE. DAYS.

&#3237;_&#3237;


----------



## Lothar (Aug 3, 2011)

TWO. MORE. DAYS.






&#3237;_&#3237;


----------



## Lothar (Aug 3, 2011)

Paraphrasing the popular singer:

FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ryantheyetti (Aug 3, 2011)

dear god thats a beauty, i need clips though! must know how it sounds!!!!!


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 4, 2011)

That may be one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen.

Holy crap...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 4, 2011)

Coolest looking 8 strings for sure.


----------



## kruneh (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great man!
That fretboard is amazing, great choice.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous  Lucky man.


----------



## Lothar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can find the NGD thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/166953-ngd-ran-crusher-8-w-emg-808x.html

)


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Aug 9, 2011)

Lothar said:


>



Wow I gotta say that is a gorgeous and badass axe my friend!


----------



## Death Metal Belgian (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you get to choose the wood yourself. So did Dariusz give you some samples of walnut, from which you had to choose?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 19, 2011)

great stuff!


----------

